# Paddy McGuiness



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Last night we watched Him and his wife Christina talk about their three autistic children and also her being autistic as well, I am not a fan of his at all, but I thought it might be a good thing to watch as we know very little about autism, it was a really good one off program, and they mentioned a test you could do, so I thought I'd post it for you to have a look at.

https://psychology-tools.com/test/autism-spectrum-quotient

I have always thought I might be quite autistic and Liz agrees, the test bore this out, but it seems we are all on the spectrum somewhere, and it is not a definitive test a lot more would need to be done it's just an indicator if more needs to be done.

Iplayer link here

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m00122vl/paddy-and-christine-mcguinness-our-family-and-autism


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

41 views how many took the test, how many didn't score well?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven't taken the test yet but I'm pretty confident I will be in that bracket.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am for sure, and pretty high up, but it doesn't take into account life experiences hence the need to have a proper diagnosis.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Took the test scored 15


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

My score was 30


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz scored 8, 15 not bad 30 oops, I got 35.

I just looked at the questions and answered them, a friend of mine thought which answers were the best which defeats the object.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Far too busy but .....................................27.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone watch the program??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wife did but I got fed up very quickly.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

18.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

3 out of 50.

Do I win?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You have to answer all 50 though Barry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats why I said 3 out of 50 numbnuts! I still win!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah yeah yeah, but if you miss 47 questions it doesn't count, ya knob.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

18 for me


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

On a more serious note Autism (getting sexy?) Is very similar to ADHD (un sexy?) and is often confused with it as they share a large number of symptoms. Both of occur in Adults (about twice as common in men than women). Up until the mid 20th C many kids were beaten in the hope of training them out of it.

It's thought that 4-8% of adult males in UK suffer from one or the other. That rises to 30% plus amongst prisoners.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Is my 30 good or bad i really need to know


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Having taught young 'uns with autism and ADHD, it's no fun I can tell you.

I didn't subscribe to the beating theory but it did annoy me when certain parents attempted to portray their kids as having one of these when in effect they were just naughty and had not been brought up with the correct norms and boundaries in place.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

powerplus said:


> Is my 30 good or bad i really need to know


Subtle :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> Is my 30 good or bad i really need to know


When you got the result it should have given you some information Barry.

https://www.aspergerstestsite.com/163/interpreting-autism-spectrum-quotient-aq-test-results/


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

21 ,which surprised me.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Below 31 seems to be okay.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A score of 35 puts you in the category of 'The nutter on the Bus'.


A score of 3 is categorised as 'Narcissistic serial killer'.


It seems to be an accurate test ..... I got 18.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for your input, nice to see you are still the sympathetic pratt you always were.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm still leaning on the lump em n thump em method after my personal experiences.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I got 14 or 17 can't remember which - after all, it WAS yesterday!

I did watch the programme n found it fascinating. And very encouraging to hear what's going on in the local secondary (tho whether that translates into actual experience on the ground is another matter).

TBH, I think we, as a population, have become SO intolerant of one another (I detected it as a major 'thing' first during the Brexit (non-)debate) that I expect that intolerance will spill over into all aspects of life and these poor kids will have a lot less understanding than they might.

I think it was a good programme to open up the topic but I'd like to hear more about coping mechanisms etc.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

scored 22


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It’s a dozen for me.

Terry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the link kev will just have to take it easy as the neck pain is still there even after pain block jabs but i have gone private to a osteopath and he has worked on my neck muscles and it starting to ease off

Hopefully soon i can now start to get my head straight by getting off of the opioids


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just Paracetamol for me now Barry, sod the pain.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> A score of 35 puts you in the category of 'The nutter on the Bus'.
> 
> A score of 3 is categorised as 'Narcissistic serial killer'.
> 
> It seems to be an accurate test ..... I got 18.


WTF!!! I scored 3!!! Ah, I see what you did there.









Then again, if you are correct you might be first on the list!!


----------

